# Just picked up a large deparment store lot in Akron, Need Sub



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know its late, i was suppose to get this lot in the fall. I guess the other guy dropped the ball.

Contract is per push, pay is 30 days

Must have multiple trucks/equipment

I got to have good service, i'm suppose to get there other lot here in Columbus

I have $10k still owed to me from being a sub years ago (young & dumb)

So no B.S, we have all been there

Let me know if your interested and i can shoot you numbers with a map, looking to make a move fast.

You can check me out reviews on google, A+ with BBB, Angie's List www.FlawlessLandscaping.com


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Send me details please [email protected]


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Flawless440;1402024 said:


> I know its late, i was suppose to get this lot in the fall. I guess the other guy dropped the ball.
> 
> Contract is per push, per drop salt, pay is 30 days
> 
> ...


Property is "0" Tolerance, walks, lot, etc. There is even a 1" Push pricepayup


----------

